# HOW MANY ECALLERS DO YOU HAVE??



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

we are all always looking for that special sound or caller that will bring those critters in..

whether it be by hand calls or ecallers..

How many ecallers do you have???

Joseph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have 2 but the second one (it was a trial build from a company that wants to sell them) has no sounds on it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

None.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just have my Johnny Stewart PM-4. Love it though ! Handcalls have lost count. Most work to a point and some are crazy sick sounding.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

I have six so far and still searching for perfect unit.They all have there + & - but all work fine when i mix with my hand calls.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

One Foxpro Spitfire. I like it a lot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

yotehd said:


> I have six so far and still searching for perfect unit.They all have there + & - but all work fine when i mix with my hand calls.


We should be seeing a lot of dead critters then with that selection to choose from!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If yotehd is who I think it is, you'll have plenty of pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We'll see Tom.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope to have plenty of them posted by season's end. Even though all the smart coyotes are here... LOL. I don't like to rely on just the Ecaller though. Batteries die or freeze up. I always have hand calls within reach. Ya just never know.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope to see plenty of photo's from you too Tom.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Like these


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

IT IS bones







but i hope i can put some up, you know i only hunt jan & feb. I started a new job n they have us wrkn 7days.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics yotehd. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

yotehd said:


> IT IS bones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so ! Good to see you on here ! Great pics btw.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> We'll see Tom.


Sorry dont want to forget fox for Mattuk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That wasn't a challenge buddy, I was just asking Tom as he seemed to know you but thanks for sharing your past hunting photo's.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

3, FX-3, johny stewart, wildview.

plus an assortment of trial and error callers home made.


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HEY DON,

I hope this gets to you ..

please let me know if you got it..

Joseph


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know if i did right or not

Joseph


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

DANG IT IS ED---- I HAVE 3 FOX-PRO'S--------SB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyotes to the left of you .. Rabbits to the right .... and one stuck in the middle with you ? !!


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Coyotes to the left of you .. Rabbits to the right .... and one stuck in the middle with you ? !!


Thanx youngdon i have that melody stuck in my head now. nice lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It could be something by air supply !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Did they make call sounds ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah.... they did, you shoul google them and listen to all their stuff twice ! (note to Mrs.Bones...unload the guns so Tom doesn't do harm to himself)


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Foxpro fury, and my trusty mouth calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Yeah.... they did, you shoul google them and listen to all their stuff twice ! (note to Mrs.Bones...unload the guns so Tom doesn't do harm to himself)


LOL..... Not enough alcohol in the world to listen to that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH come on Tom !! Flock of seagulls... we know you had the doo.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, that and a poster of Rick Springfield.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Yeah wishin" you had Jessie's girl .


----------

